

Algorithm Tutorials from training camp organised by UCT Algorithm Circle - awa
http://groups.google.com/group/algorithm-chat/web/chpc-uct-algorithms-camp-2009?pli=1

======
gcb
Anyone knows a compreensive source like this in text or html?

